# Signal Improvement Overnight



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

I dont know what happened overnight, but typically im lucky to see 1 bar at home, now im getting 4 bars all day long, im not complaining just suprised to see, maybe a new tower went up, be interesting to see if it continues at work, if so must be something else, could the recent ota have something to do with it?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The new radio can give you better signal but that big of a jump I would THINK means something else. Call VzW and see if they added a tower near you!


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Ive been on the new radio since it was posted here at the forum, so it cant be just that...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Probably a new tower just got put up. Don't know of anything else that would give you THAT much improvement!


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

It gets stranger, I just checked the wifey's phone (inc) & her signal does not seem to have improved...I hate to say it, but I cant wait for the drive to work & work to see if the improvement oddly continues or not, if not then must be related to homes location only.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm wondering the the new radios will work better since they're now "official". Maybe verizon does something to the network to increase compatibility/functionality of these radio versions.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

What kind of phone does your wife have?


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Htc Incredible...verizon, she has always had the same pathetic signal at home as I.


----------



## marvinmadman (Jul 29, 2011)

Maybe *228 on her dinc to pick up the new tower? Possible scenario since our bolts sim does that automatically?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I think that 4G towers do not contribute to 3G signals/phones. I may be very wrong here but it just doesn't make sense to build up a new 3G network along with a 4G network when in the end all you want is a 4G network.

Also, I know when I go into 3G only mode from 4G, I go from 4 bars to 1, so I really don't think 4G towers contribute to both.


----------



## marvinmadman (Jul 29, 2011)

Not true. Down here we just finished converting old Centennial towers to Verizon 3g.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Same here. Loaded the newest radio days ago, and it was ok. Lately seems to be rather amazing at holding a signal.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I've had the newest radio for a couple of days, and now I get 2 more bars like everywhere

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Yup, I to am seeing better signal that I have evet had at home, for as long as Ive had the bolt, at home I was lucky to keep 1 bar lit, as im typin this i have 5 outta 6 bars(bamf forever).

And still even after +228 on the wifes inc, her signal is still the same, so whateva happened it only happened to my ph....


----------



## marvinmadman (Jul 29, 2011)

Check the db's in settings. Bars can lie...


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

marvinmadman said:


> Check the db's in settings. Bars can lie...


-82 dBm


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> -82 dBm


I get -88dbm, before was close to 100

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## marvinmadman (Jul 29, 2011)

"hrdnhvy said:


> -82 dBm


What does the dinc show? I have only noticed a difference in strength when I went to mr1 from stock. Every other radio for me is about the same with strength.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

marvinmadman said:


> What does the dinc show? I have only noticed a difference in strength when I went to mr1 from stock. Every other radio for me is about the same with strength.


I was wondering the same thing, the wifeys on her way home now, Ill check her ph's dBm's when she gets home & post it up side by side comparison with mine.


----------

